
Somebody Else's Problem - todayiamme
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Somebody_Else%27s_Problem
======
JoshTriplett
I've always enjoyed when a work of fiction manages to make a point so well
that it's the most useful and convenient way to discuss a class of real-world
situations.

Works particularly well when a work does so in a timeless way. Blunt
references to current events or specific real-world analogues don't hold up
well to time; the observations that stand the test of time never make you
immediately think "oh, he's referring to $SPECIFIC_REAL_WORLD_THING, groan".

------
borgchick
Ah, the classics, love THHGTTG. Served me well growing up as an angry
teenager. And still serves me well today making me laugh at how ridiculous
this entire life, universe and everything really is.

~~~
th0ma5
The series to me keeps seeming increasingly prescient as much as it is
inaccurate. He hung around a lot of froods and was able to capture a little
bit of the subtle underside of tech in society.

------
olefoo
For instance, Hacker News's continuing descent into a babbling echo chamber
convinced of it's own superiority is someone else's problem. You can safely
ignore this comment.

~~~
phorese
Actually, the article describes a SEP as an actual problem in need of
recognition. No matter how much HN becomes redditified, it's still not a real
issue, and only affects those who care about it.

So no, it's really just your problem. :P

I hope I didn't just contribute to the problem.

